# Upset stomachs



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok...lets say for argument sake you ate sonething that ended up giving you the runs and vomiting...how would you deal in a survival situation?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So much depends on cause. Have had food poisoning more than once let it run it's course . Works for some but not all .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If the cause wasn't ACID or ALKALI based, or not petroleum or other junk that should not be vomited, INDUCE vomiting. Eat charcoal, finely ground into a powder and mixed with water. Don't take Pepto-Bismol to try and control the vomiting and diarrhea that will probably develop. Get the junk out of you. Anther reason to always keep a little charcoal around.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Experienced that a few weeks ago. Drank lots of ginger water. Passed (pun intended) over an hour or so.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Drink salt water or Gatorade. Dehydration is a big problem with the runs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I disagree with letting diarrhea run its course. Dehydration is very serious and if you are in a dire situation you cannot drink enough fluids to compensate for what you lose. If you are throwing up, that compounds it. The only way you can get enough liquids in your system is IV, so unless you have IV needles and saline solution I carry immodium in my truck, cars and bags. 

After you take the immodium, drink a combination of Gatorade+Water and it will re-hydrate you more quickly than simply water. If you get too dehydrated and do not have access to a trained medical person, starting an IV with dehydrated veins is damn hard. Good suggestion on the use of Ginger-Water for stopping stomach nausea and I am serious about using immodium for stopping diarrhea.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I disagree with letting diarrhea run its course. Dehydration is very serious and if you are in a dire situation you cannot drink enough fluids to compensate for what you lose. If you are throwing up, that compounds it. The only way you can get enough liquids in your system is IV, so unless you have IV needles and saline solution I carry immodium in my truck, cars and bags.
> 
> After you take the immodium, drink a combination of Gatorade+Water and it will re-hydrate you more quickly than simply water. If you get too dehydrated and do not have access to a trained medical person, starting an IV with dehydrated veins is damn hard. Good suggestion on the use of Ginger-Water for stopping stomach nausea and I am serious about using immodium for stopping diarrhea.


 You are 100% correct with diarrhea


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I disagree with letting diarrhea run its course. Dehydration is very serious and if you are in a dire situation you cannot drink enough fluids to compensate for what you lose. If you are throwing up, that compounds it. The only way you can get enough liquids in your system is IV, so unless you have IV needles and saline solution I carry immodium in my truck, cars and bags.
> 
> After you take the immodium, drink a combination of Gatorade+Water and it will re-hydrate you more quickly than simply water. If you get too dehydrated and do not have access to a trained medical person, starting an IV with dehydrated veins is damn hard. Good suggestion on the use of Ginger-Water for stopping stomach nausea and I am serious about using immodium for stopping diarrhea.


I can't argue with you. I guess I kind of read into the post and figured we were talking about while in the bush and having eaten something strange and bad.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

when I was pregnant I used cat nip. its a nice alternative. I don't play around with diarea! immodium!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A serious bout of vomiting and diarrhea can take a person down pretty quickly, especially if they are already compromised by the environment. Big plus-1 to the Imodium/hydration suggestions.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the concept behind letting diarrhea run its course is when one injests something POISON not for run-of-the mill sickness, flu, etc. That should be stopped.

I, like just about everyone I know around these parts, got the 24-hour bug and it was a miserable 24 hours! I lost 5 pounds over night. I'll spare everyone the rest of the details but chemical warfare had nothing on me! Immodium was my best friend and I keep a supply with my preps, including my BOB.

Anyone use ginger root capsules for stomach or intestinal distress? I have some and use it as a suppliment and the label advises for stomach problems. Just wondering about use as an instant treatment of nausea.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pastornator said:


> I think the concept behind letting diarrhea run its course is when one injests something POISON not for run-of-the mill sickness, flu, etc. That should be stopped.
> 
> I, like just about everyone I know around these parts, got the 24-hour bug and it was a miserable 24 hours! I lost 5 pounds over night. I'll spare everyone the rest of the details but chemical warfare had nothing on me! Immodium was my best friend and I keep a supply with my preps, including my BOB.
> 
> Anyone use ginger root capsules for stomach or intestinal distress? I have some and use it as a suppliment and the label advises for stomach problems. Just wondering about use as an instant treatment of nausea.


I use my wife's candied ginger for an upset stomach. It works great. Plus it is an excuse to eat a bunch more of my wife's candied ginger without her getting upset.  On rare occasions, I can even work it so I get the sympathy ploy from Mrs Inor plus eat all the candied ginger I want. On those rare days, I am fartin' through silk baby!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it depends on the cause. A couple years back I had a wicked intestinal bug than had me spending most of four days in the john. I took immodium and that made it worse as the bad stuff started coming out the other end. I was literally sitting on the toilet holding a bucket all night. If the symptoms are bad enough about all you can do is keep drinking fluids until is passes. If you are out in the sticks without clean water, you may be screwed.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

how would i deal with it,

shit and vomit?

is it mushrooms?

just make sure you replace your electrolytes even if it means eating dirt (preferably baked earth) and getting fluids to replace those lost.

having an empty stomach can make activity easier.

of course it'd be good to know how serious the situation is, in general plenty of fluids and rest is an idea.


----------



## waretrop (Apr 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> I use my wife's candied ginger


Do you think MrsInor would share her recipe in our, sub category, "Garden, Canning, Long Term Food Storage"? I would love that.


----------



## TR19D (May 23, 2014)

Keep in mind, day two and day two hundred in a bad situation look different. The common flu used to devastate communities and still accounts for a large number of deaths in Western nations. Compromised individuals just cant recover. Advice to take something is good, when it is there. But short of pharmaceuticals there are other things that can be done. Imodium isnt always lying around. The best cure is prevention, but hydration is key, both before illness and during.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most upset stomachs can be cured with charcoal.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> when I was pregnant I used cat nip. its a nice alternative. I don't play around with diarea! immodium!!!


 I tried cat nip it was hard to keep lit and it made me cough to much.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

As an RN working 11 years in a 3rd world country, I saw lots of diarrhea mostly from bacterial/viral origin. Dehydration is the killer. But..... stopping it up with Imodium can also be a killer, so much so that meds like Imodium and even Pepto Bismol could not be obtained without a prescription where I worked. What happens is that the bacteria (bad food or water) produce toxins. The toxins are the real culprit. If you stop the diarrhea with Imodium, you accentuate the build up of toxins and you can get really really sick. The diarrhea has a purpose - to get rid of the bad stuff.

The key is to keep the fluids going in. Without an IV, you have to do this around the clock with oral rehydration solution. I've nursed infants with rotovirus this way - around the clock one teaspoon at a time. Another time an entire family got dystentery (mom, dad, 3 kids including a baby). We were in the bush - totally remote with no communication with the outside, nor means of transportation. They were so sick they couldn't even change the baby. Again, the life saver was just keeping the hydration going until their bodies could fight it off. How did I keep from getting it? Hand washing, hand washing, hand washing, and boiling every drop of water that went into my mouth. Also by maintaining strict hygiene with food prep. I also nursed 50 sick teens at a camp who got acute food poisoning from some bad spaghetti sauce. Had to team up buddies who kept the oral fluids going in the sick ones - high fevers, continual diarrhea. Couldn't move them out for 2 days because of security risks. Not fun, but all survived. Imodiuim might have killed them.

Dysentery is a very real threat in a SHTF situation. It will kill, and quickly. Oral rehydration is the life saver. Here is a link that gives a recipe for homemade ORS (oral rehydration solution). The WHO would have very similar instructions. This is survival at the most basic level. Everyone needs to know how to make ORS. (Remember to use boiled water.) Oral Rehydration Solutions ORS Made at Home - Rehydration Project

The only purpose I have for Imodium is for travel. If you have to get on a plane, then it may be your only option. But by doing so, you may prolong the illness.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> As an RN working 11 years in a 3rd world country, I saw lots of diarrhea mostly from bacterial/viral origin. Dehydration is the killer. But..... stopping it up with Imodium can also be a killer, so much so that meds like Imodium and even Pepto Bismol could not be obtained without a prescription where I worked. What happens is that the bacteria (bad food or water) produce toxins. The toxins are the real culprit. If you stop the diarrhea with Imodium, you accentuate the build up of toxins and you can get really really sick. The diarrhea has a purpose - to get rid of the bad stuff.
> 
> The key is to keep the fluids going in. Without an IV, you have to do this around the clock with oral rehydration solution. I've nursed infants with rotovirus this way - around the clock one teaspoon at a time. Another time an entire family got dystentery (mom, dad, 3 kids including a baby). We were in the bush - totally remote with no communication with the outside, nor means of transportation. They were so sick they couldn't even change the baby. Again, the life saver was just keeping the hydration going until their bodies could fight it off. How did I keep from getting it? Hand washing, hand washing, hand washing, and boiling every drop of water that went into my mouth. Also by maintaining strict hygiene with food prep. I also nursed 50 sick teens at a camp who got acute food poisoning from some bad spaghetti sauce. Had to team up buddies who kept the oral fluids going in the sick ones - high fevers, continual diarrhea. Couldn't move them out for 2 days because of security risks. Not fun, but all survived. Imodiuim might have killed them.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with your more. Very good advice.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

An equally distressing situation can be constipation. When stool gets impacted, enterotoxins also build up. People can get really sick - high fevers, vomiting, and a total blockage can occur. This can lead to necrosis of the gut and is a surgical emergency. In a SHTF scenario, this will also be an issue. People will not be drinking as much, trying to save water, or travelling in heat. They may be eating foods that are very different. Replace the normal diet with a survival diet of beans, rice, whole grains, and dehydrated foods, people can get constipated. 

When I travel as a nurse with groups to remote areas of Peru, we see this often. Their usual diet is replaced with one consisting of lots of potatoes, and boom - constipation! I now take Milk of Mag and lots of dried apricots with me for those situations. It can be bad if someone doesn't get a handle on it right away.

In a survival situation, the body is going to be challenged in many ways. We usually don't even think about the "impact" our bowels have on our overall health, but it will certainly be something to think about with the SHTF! (Or doesn't.)


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Good stuff RN people forget diarrhea is the body's defensive measure medicine should really only step in when the body goes nuts and starts killing itself. If it aint broke dont keep fixin it.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got an ex-Marine with PTSD bunking with us for a time. He has been incredibly sick for the past 3-4 days. Instantly goes into heaving spells if anything goes into his stomach. Won't go to the doc and we can't ask him to take anything. Expecting to find him deceased unless he finally dials 911 and asks for help. Won't let us take him anywhere and insists on the VA for treatment (an hour plus drive). He also has type 1 diabetes and hasn't had an insulin shot for 3 days (and tells us now that he was using a dirty needle that was over a week old!). I'm expecting menegitis or food poisoning.

I know what to do, but can't until he is either comotose or makes the call himself. This is the sort of thing that will be found often in prepping circumstances, but then not because of stubbornness, but rather lack of opportunity to do anything about it. Getting a foretaste (sick pun...) of what may be to come for many!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Will he at least let you check his blood sugar? If an ambulance does come, it is possible they will take him to the VA at his insistance - unless he is too far gone and too critical. At that point, they are obligated to take him to the nearest facility. You might be able to make an appeal from this angle - That if he calls now, he may have the choice.

You also have to think about your own liability and culpability. You can't just let someone die in your home. He is clearly not thinking in a normal mental frame and is unable to make a rational decision for himself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

here are some things that help me when my stomach is uneasy. 
1. Licorice candy. 
2. I make a tonic of spices that is cardamom, coriander, turmeric, ginger, and fresh rosemary ground up in a mortar and pestle and then boiled for 5 minutes. 
3. eating a peppermint or drinking peppermint tea helps a great deal
4. drink lots of water not only does this rehydrate you it also flushes the bacteria from your body.
5. sit down and put your head between your legs and lounge in the shower under warm relaxing water..this is a physiological technique i use on myself and it works very well for me. the position puts less pressure on the gastrointestinal system.

Edit: forgot specifically for vomiting issues...a cold wet rag placed on the forehead works well as does a very plain meal of crackers and chicken broth.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree with all said to this point reference Ginger, Charcoal, and letting things run their course while replacing fluids and electrolytes...of importance is not to over hydrate and cause a dilution of electrolytes as well. A natural substance to slow/reduce the diarrhea is pectin which is found in many fruits and plants...(examples are the peels of an orange) it acts as a gelling agent and will gel that watery fluid that has become a painful, fiery colon hose of hell. THis would help slow the rate of dehydration.


----------

